# channel not all ways changing to the right one when recording.



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi again 
I have started a new topic as I have a bit of a different problem with tivo. I dont know if this is common problem but when it does a recording sometimes it selects the wrong channel and I think sometimes it does not change channel at all, but I am not hundred percent certain of that yet, just started using it often. When a change channel in llive TV it works perfectly well, no problems. so I am not sure why its doing it. I have tried the wands and built in blaster and retuning tivo but this does not make any difference. When it does retune it does not bring up the freeview channels up on the screen. It only does this with freeview not the four analog ones. I think also its been OK with the programs I have chosen to record, but I think it happens when I let tivo choose programs to record. I dont know if this is a fault or its a common problem
thanks for anyhelp


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

Go through the set top box setup again and choose a slower option on the code. Make sure you test it properly by changing channels as directed on screen several times before confirming which code you want.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The usual reason for TiVo not changing channels when it should is receive signals from another IR source at the same time.

Wireless IR transmitters have been know to decide to send signals whenever they are switched on.


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks both for the replies.
I think I have set it up OK, I tried the slow setting and went through setup a lot of times. It changes channel fine when I do it. I have read this and sounds like the same problem
http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=10389175
what do you think?
thanks


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Do you mean a channel lineup error where Tivo thinks a channel is on one number but your set top box has it on another number?

If yes, you may just want to rescan for freeview channels on your freeview box and also do you know which channel numbers are mixed up?

Automan.


jonmon said:


> Thanks both for the replies.
> I think I have set it up OK, I tried the slow setting and went through setup a lot of times. It changes channel fine when I do it. I have read this and sounds like the same problem
> http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=10389175
> what do you think?
> thanks


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

I don't use IR for changing channel any more, BUT IR for TV, the amp, etc, all are incredibly unreliable here for a couple of minutes after turning on CF bulbs.


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi automan
No I dont mean what you just described, All the channels on the tivo match up with freeview box when I change channel with the tivo remote, its perfect. But when it records it doesent all ways choose the right channel, so the tivo is different channel to freeview box. Very strange, but I gues I will have make do because I cant see why its doing it'
thanks


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Got that wrong, some channels are not sinked. There some channels that just repeat channels. Thing is I have done a program search on the tivo and the freeview box. Not sure what else to do. Do you think I should wipe everything and start again?
thanks


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

If you've entered the correct postcode in Tivo it's most likely your freeview box that's wrong. You should run a full update, as explained here.


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi thanks for the reply
I have put in the post code in the tivo but I dont think it takes any notice of the second part of the code, as where I am living is quite new. But maybe it does not need the second half. I have put the post code into the freeview box as well now, which it asks for. I need to play around with it a bit more to find out if that has worked. If not I will do what it says on the link you sent me. At least now I know that its not the tivo sending out the wrong channel to the freeview box and its just some channels not matching up with each other. 
thanks again


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

I have tuned in the tivo and the freeview box again and most of the channels seem to be the same. The only channels that seem to be wrong are some of the teletext channels. I am sure I did everything correct on the tivo and freeview box so not sure why about four channels right at the end that are incorrect, but like I said most of them are teletext channels.

I have bean changing channels a lot now and when going through them it does slip up, especially when changing channels quickly. I guess thats why it gets the channels mixed up sometimes when recording. I have tried all the settings in the set top box settings with the speed of changing channels ect. It did make less mistakes but still gets it wrong sometimes. I guess there is no other way to make the channels change other than the wands and built in remote in the tivo box?

thanks for any help


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Since I have retuned the freeview box and the TiVo and set the TiVo to put in three numbers and then enter, it seems to change channel reliably. Its recording what I want to record now so all good


----------

